# a couple fire questions



## mommasboys (May 14, 2012)

1. Is it normal to have to touch the screen 3-4 times when i am searching the internet when clicking on something. Sometimes i have to do it numerous times to get it to respond.

2. Also is it normal for every time i open the web for it to ask me if i want to restore my pages?

3. Can i permanently get rid of the mail app, i do not like the way it works on the kindle (would rather access from labtop) It is always showing up as a running app that i do not use.

Just wondering


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes I have trouble tapping on the right place, mostly not.  People have different experiences.  My brother, who has larger fingers, has more problem tapping the right place.  I gave him a stylus for capicitive screens and it helped.

As far as I know, it's normal to be asked about restoring web pages in the app (it happens to me too).  I think that started with one of the recent updates.

I'm not sure about permanently getting rid of the email app; some of the apps that come installed may not be removed.  I never use it and haven't had it be a problem.

Hope this helps!  Welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

on #1, a strong second for Betsy's suggestion: get a stylus. I was a skeptic, but it makes a big difference.


----------



## mommasboys (May 14, 2012)

Thanks 

I did get the clicking figured out, i just tap a little higher then where i need to click and it works. DH wondered if it is a calibration issue. (I think i am just used to how i click on my ipod)


----------



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

For what it's worth, I had the same sort of multiple tapping issue when I was using Google on my Fire, but when I switched to Yahoo, I had no problem at all.  Can't imagine why that should have made any difference, but it clearly did!


----------

